# Diego Da Silva Costa



## mefisto94 (30 Agosto 2014)

Comunemente conosciuto come Diego Costa, è nato a Lagarto il 7 Ottobre 1988. Nel 2013 ha rifiutato la possibilità di giocare nella nazionale di calcio brasiliana, preferendo quella spagnola.

Fisicamente imponente (188 cm x 81 kg), le sue peculiarità sono la presenza in area di rigore e la strepitosa capacità di giocare per la squadra, oltre che una grandissima resistenza allo sforzo.

Acquistato dall'Atletico nel 2007, ha passato tre stagioni in prestito al Braga, all'Albacete, al Celta Vigo e al Valladolid. Poi 18 mesi poco convincenti ai colchoneros, ma sarà nei primi mesi del 2012 che la carriera prenderà una svolta, con la maglia del Rayo.

La storia recente la conosciamo tutti, due stagioni bellissime a Madrid, e il suo approdo al Chelsea per 40 mln di euro.

Il suo tabellino finora dice 109 gol in 279 partite con le maglie di club, mentre stranamente è ancora a 0 per quanto riguarda le segnature con le rappresentative nazionali (Brasile, 2 amichevoli, e le 4 caps con le furie rosse).


----------



## mefisto94 (30 Agosto 2014)

Personalmente ho un debole per i centrvanti alla Mark Lenders che hanno un fisico poderoso e una potenza di tiro disarmante. Al centravanti chiederei solo questo, e un pò di spirito di sacrificio.

Gli attaccanti alla Inzaghi non li ho mai sopportati. Con tutto il mio rispetto per Pippo.


----------



## Z A Z A' (30 Agosto 2014)

Quattro gol in tre partite,si è inserito con grandissima facilità nei meccanismi di Mourinho (che se non vince un tubo nemmeno a sto giro fa meglio a nascondersi).
Gran centravanti,tra i primi cinque al Mondo ad oggi.


----------



## aleslash (30 Agosto 2014)

Diego Costa mi fa impazzire, che giocatore


----------



## mefisto94 (30 Agosto 2014)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Quattro gol in tre partite,si è inserito con grandissima facilità nei meccanismi di Mourinho (che se non vince un tubo nemmeno a sto giro fa meglio a nascondersi).
> Gran centravanti,tra i primi cinque al Mondo ad oggi.



Se dovessi sceglierne uno forse sceglierei lui. Più potente di Falcao e Cavani, più utile alla manovra più Lewa, più utile alla squadra di Van Persie. Opinione mia.

Non considero gente come Suarez, che non sono centravanti, almeno nella sua accezione classica.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (30 Agosto 2014)

Tacci sua, pensavo che quella dell'anno scorso era la classica stagione della vita. E' partito benissimo, ma posso ancora azzeccare l'ipotesi visto che pure Gila, Toni hanno fatto 3-4 stagioni e basta (Diego Costa sta a 1).


----------



## mefisto94 (30 Agosto 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Tacci sua, pensavo che quella dell'anno scorso era la classica stagione della vita. E' partito benissimo, ma posso ancora azzeccare l'ipotesi visto che pure Gila, Toni hanno fatto 3-4 stagioni e basta (Diego Costa sta a 1).



Ecco, io ero uno di quelli che lo esaltava già dall'anno scorso. Ero convinto che si confermasse, e lo dicevo già ai mondiali, quando effettivamente fece pena.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (30 Agosto 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Ecco, io ero uno di quelli che lo esaltava già dall'anno scorso. Ero convinto che si confermasse, e lo dicevo già ai mondiali, quando effettivamente fece pena.



Non concordo con chi lo paragona ai vari Suarez, Lewandowski, Cavani, Falcao, Van Persie, cioè gente che è al top da anni.
E' esploso alla stessa età che aveva Toni (27) quando fece 20 gol a Palermo.


----------



## mefisto94 (30 Agosto 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Non concordo con chi lo paragona ai vari Suarez, Lewandowski, Cavani, Falcao, Van Persie, cioè gente che è al top da anni.
> E' esploso alla stessa età che aveva Toni (27) quando fece 20 gol a Palermo.



In realtà è esploso a 24, visto che adesso ne ha 25. Ma a parte questo per me ha senso, se si conta al presente. Se leggi bene sopra quello che ho scritto per me non c'è dubbio che proseguirà a fare bene per cui tra questi ce lo metto eccome. Poi ovviamente tu hai la tua opinione, ma credo che ti farà cambiare definitivamente idea.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (30 Agosto 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> In realtà è esploso a 24, visto che adesso ne ha 25. Ma a parte questo per me ha senso, se si conta al presente. Se leggi bene sopra quello che ho scritto per me non c'è dubbio che proseguirà a fare bene per cui tra questi ce lo metto eccome. Poi ovviamente tu hai la tua opinione, ma credo che ti farà cambiare definitivamente idea.



Azz ho sbagliato. Vediamo.


----------



## Z A Z A' (13 Settembre 2014)

Primo giocatore del Chelsea in 86 anni a segnare nelle sue prime quattro partite.


----------



## mefisto94 (13 Settembre 2014)

Mostruoso.


----------



## Andreas89 (13 Settembre 2014)

Altri 2 goals oggi....








per ora....


----------



## Z A Z A' (13 Settembre 2014)

Scandalosamente forte e fatto su misura per la Premier (primo giocatore nella storia a segnare sette gol nelle prime quattro partite).
"Non è più forte di Balotelli" (cit.)


----------



## aleslash (13 Settembre 2014)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Scandalosamente forte e fatto su misura per la Premier (primo giocatore nella storia a segnare sette gol nelle prime quattro partite).
> "Non è più forte di Balotelli" (cit.)



"L'anno scorso ha fatto la stagione della vita" [cit]
È una bestia


----------



## Jino (13 Settembre 2014)

Per quanto gli riconosca di essere bravo non lo so, a me non piace, ovviamente sono gusti personali


----------



## Penny.wise (27 Settembre 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Personalmente ho un debole per i centrvanti alla Mark Lenders che hanno un fisico poderoso e una potenza di tiro disarmante. Al centravanti chiederei solo questo, e un pò di spirito di sacrificio.
> 
> Gli attaccanti alla Inzaghi non li ho mai sopportati. Con tutto il mio rispetto per Pippo.



quoto tutto, ho una fissazione per giocatori come Falcao e Diego Costa...subito sotto ci metto Torres, Jackson Martinez, Cavani, Benzema, e quelli con un fisico meno potente ma comunque strepitosi (Aguero, Tevez, Suarez, Higuain)


----------

